# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > C#‎‎ >  دانلود کتابخانه (Library Management Ver 2 BETA 1)

## AliRezaPro

با یاد و نام خدا  سلام به تمامی دوستان :خجالت:  بنده  پروژه ی خودمو که یه چند وقتی سرش بودمو رو میخوام تو فروم بزارم تا مورد استفاده ی دوستان قرار بگیره این برنامه اشکلات کمی نداره بنابراین به عنوان یک پروژه ی اوپن سورس میخوام این کار رو ادامه بدم و هر کی که میخواد کمک کنه میتونه دست بکار بشه ! فقط یک نکته رو بگم : دوستانی که میخوان کمک کنند برنامه رو* بعد از تغییر به من پ.خ بدن (خود برنامه)* و* بگن کجای کار رو دست زدند* و من بعد از چک کردن، اینجا با* نام کسی که ریوژرن کرد* میزارم و ورژن رو ارتقاء میدیم.
امکانتی که برنامه داره به شرح زیر است:
 *×- بخش ورود :* _-  مدیریت کتابخانه_ _-  کتابدار کتابخانه_ _  -بخش اصلی_ *×- ثبت نام:* _-ثبت عضو جدید_ _-ویرایش اطلاعات عضو_ _-جستجوی اعظائ_ *×-ثبت کتاب :* _-  ثبت کتاب جدید_ _-  ویرایش اطلاعات عضو_ _-  جستجوی کتاب_ _-  کتاب های از دور خارج_ *×-امانت :* _-  ثبت امانت_ _-  ویرایش امانت_ _-  جستجوی امانت_ _-  ثبت بی نظمی_ *××محرو کردن :(این قسمت در نسخه  های جدیدتر)* _-  اخراج موقت_ _-  اخراج دائم_ _-  محروم کردن اعضاء_ *×-گزارش گیری :* _-  کتابداران_ _-  از بخش امانت_ _-  از افراد محروم_ *×-ثبت مسئول :* _-  ثبت کتابدار جدید_ _-  ویرایش اطلاعات کتابدار_ _-  ثبت مدیران زیر دست_ _-  ویرایش اطلاعات مدیران_ *××جستجوی : (این بخش در نسخه های جدیدتر)* _-  جستجوی کتابدار_ _-  جستجوی ناشران_ _-  جستجوی کتاب_ _-  جستجوی نویسنده_ *×-پشتیبان :* _-  پشتیبان گیری_ _-  بازیابی اطلاعات_ *××اطلاعات دیگر(این قسمت مخصوص خودتون هست)* _-  ارتباط با ما_ _-  درباره ی ما_ _-  راهنما_ چیزهای که باید اضافه بشه در نسخه های جدید : :چشمک: 
1:*  تب اوردر* هست که واقعا به نظرم باید باشه(چه بصورت زذن تب و چه در رویداد KeyPress , KeyCode  تکست باکس ها). 2:  در* چند لایه* در اوردن برای اوپتیمایز اون. 3:  *محدودیت* اعداد یا حروف برای بعضی از تکست باکس ها. 4: *زیبایی* برنامه که میخوام خیلی ترو تمیز باشه. 5: *حذف* کردن کتاب ، کاربر،امانت و .... 6: *بخش افراد محروم*  باید کامل بشه 7:  بخش *گزارش گیری* رو من از سر تنبلی درست کردم ولی باید درست بشه(همین هم دوستان ببینند و نظر بدند) 8:  بخش *جستجو* ها هم باید کامل بشه *توضیح*: بعد از این که بخش جستجو ها کامل شد در صفحه ی اول برنامه باید باتن هاشو بصورت گرافیکی قرار بدیم تا طرف بتونه سرچ کنه و همه چی در دسترسش باشه 9: تعریف *پرمیژن* ( مثلا مدیر وقتی وارد شد باید یه سری کنترل ها دستش باشه تا متمایز بشه) و همینطور برای کتابدار و.... 9.5 : یه نام کاربری و پسورد جنرال هم باید باشه که وقتی هر کی وارد شد فقط جستجو ها براش Enable  باشه 10: در قسمت *امانت* وقتی *تاریخ* از حد معین گذشت یک آلارمی نشون بده و اون Rows رو قرمز کنه(برای همین باید فیلد تاریخ هم دست بخوره) و...خیلی چیزهای دیگه هست که باید درست بشه
خوب این هم قسمت هایی از برنامه (بعضی از قسمت ها رو نمیزارم به خاطر *حجم* صفحه) 


















بیایید فرهنگ *OpenSource*  را در ایران* همه گیر* کنیم ! :قلب:  دوستان ما رو از *نظر های سازنده ی*  خود بهره مند سازید :لبخند:  ایمیل بنده : michel_open_source@yahoo.com آیدی که باهاش ان میشم:man7tomani 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

* ورژن دوم برنامه را از اینجا دانلود کنید*
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?207480-%D8%AF%D8%A7%D9%86%D9%84%D9%88%D8%AF-%DA%A9%D8%AA%D8%A7%D8%A8%D8%AE%D8%A7%D9%86%D9%87-(Library-Management-Ver-2-BETA-1)&p=920127&viewfull=1#post920127

----------


## esmartiz_red

دوست عزیز من دانلود می کنم 
اما یه سوال دارم با توجه به عکس برنامه که گذاشتین چرا فرم های ورود اطلاعات به این صورت طراحی شده 
خیلی جالب و منظم نیستن

----------


## AliRezaPro

احتمالا شما قسمت ورود اطلاعات رو با سرچ یا ادیت تو عکس اشتباهی گرفتید
دانلود کنید متوجه میشید
به خاطر لیمیت بقیه فایلها رو در این پست میزارم،دیتابیس هم 21 مگه که با کمپرس شدن میشه 6 مگ(که انشالله براتون آپلود میکنم)
پسورد : AliReza@BarnameNevis.org

----------


## anubis_ir

مهم‌ترين مشكل كد شما نداشتن DAL است (data access layer).
الان در تمام برنامه شما اگر جايي بخواهيم براي كانكشن‌ها using بگذاريم كه درست dispose شوند كل برنامه را بايد دست زد. استفاده از DAL سبب مي‌شود كه اين‌ها همه يكجا جمع شوند و مديريت آن ساده و يكدست شود.

----------


## AliRezaPro

کل پروژه در اختیار شما دوستان است پس اگر میخواهید کمک کنید سعی در درست کردنش کنید 
انشالله در ورژن های بعدی لایه بندی هم میشه، قرار بود آرژنگ عزیز هم در همین مورد (لایه بندی ) کمک بفرمایند
البته حرف شما کاملا به جا بود
لازم هست اینم بگم که این پروژه اولین پروژه ی سی شارپم بود بنابراین ضعف و کاستی از دید حر فه ایی کاملا طبیعی است که با گفتن و گوش زد کردن ضعف ها شما سعی در قویتر کردن من و برنامه ی من میکنید
شاد و خرسند باشید .

----------


## HAMRAHSOFT.IR

ببخشيد ديتا بيس هم داره؟

----------


## AliRezaPro

داره ولی حجمش زیاده ،نمیدونم چیکارش کنم ! 
من چیجوری دیتابیس رو 0 کنم ؟کسی میدونه؟اگه کسی میدونه پ.خ بده تا من آپ کنم
میخوام جوری 0 بشه که چون بعضی فیلدها Identity هستند دوباره از 1 شروع بشه
تا چند دقیق دیگه نسخه ی جدید برنامه رو آپ میکنم

----------


## AliRezaPro

و این هم نسخه ی Ver 1.3.16
اولین پست من نسخه ش 1.2.0 بود

خوب کارهایی که صورت گرفته در این نسخه 
1-
-تب ایندکس بخش ثبت کتاب
-تب ایندکس ثبت کاربر
-تب اینکس ثب امانت
-تب ایندکس ثبت کتابدار
-تب ایندکس ثبت مدیر
2-
-چک کردن قبل از ثبت که با مقدارهای بولین و یک تابع چک میشه (برای فرم های ثبت)
3- 
-محدود شدن تمام تکست باکس برای گرفتن مقادیر خاص(عدد یا حروف یا ...)
4-
هنگام بارگذاری برنامه زبان پیش فرض به فارسی تغییر پیدا میکنه
5-
-AcceptButton ,CancelButton همه فرم ها ست شد
6-
دیشب هم یه Splash برای برنامه زدم 
و این هم عکسش (امیدوارم خوشتون بیاد)

----------


## AliRezaPro

این هم ادامه ی فایلها
پسورد



> AliReza[Barnamenevis]

----------


## ali_shmki

این DB شما رو کی میتونیم دانلود کنیم؟ 
همین 6 مگ رو آپلود کنید لطفا :چشمک:

----------


## kia1349

دوست عزیز پسورد فایلها چیه؟
من که هر کدومو زدم نشد

----------


## AliRezaPro

پسورد ورژن قبلی
AliReza@BarnameNevis.org
و ورژن فعلی که نسخه ی جدیدشم واسعه چند روز دیگه میزارم
                             AliReza[Barnamenevis]
good
============
معصومی جان برای من این گزینه رو نداره و فقط Creat و Drop خالی داره ! از کدوم ورژن دارید استفاده میکنید؟

----------


## Saeed.Masoumi

سلام 2008
من برات کوئریش رو می نویسم اجراش کن:(saeed نام دتابیسمه و Table_1 نام جدول یادت نره فیلداشم درست کنی ) 

USE [saeed]
GO

/****** Object:  Table [dbo].[Table_1]    Script Date: 11/21/2009 20:33:00 ******/
IF  EXISTS (SELECT * FROM sys.objects WHERE object_id = OBJECT_ID(N'[dbo].[Table_1]') AND type in (N'U'))
DROP TABLE [dbo].[Table_1]
GO

USE [saeed]
GO

/****** Object:  Table [dbo].[Table_1]    Script Date: 11/21/2009 20:33:00 ******/
SET ANSI_NULLS ON
GO

SET QUOTED_IDENTIFIER ON
GO

CREATE TABLE [dbo].[Table_1](
    [FirstName] [nchar](10) NULL,
    [SecondName] [nchar](10) NULL,
    [ID] [int] NOT NULL,
    [Tax] [int] NULL,
 CONSTRAINT [PK_Table_1] PRIMARY KEY CLUSTERED 
(
    [ID] ASC
)WITH (PAD_INDEX  = OFF, STATISTICS_NORECOMPUTE  = OFF, IGNORE_DUP_KEY = OFF, ALLOW_ROW_LOCKS  = ON, ALLOW_PAGE_LOCKS  = ON) ON [PRIMARY]
) ON [PRIMARY]

GO


*** راه بهتر اول کوئریDrop to  رو بنویس بعد یک توی یک  کوئری جدید Create to  باز کن بعد کد مربوط به Create to رو به ادامه دستورات Drop to اضافه کن کوئری رو اجرا کن

----------


## Shariat

> داره ولی حجمش زیاده ،نمیدونم چیکارش کنم ! 
> من چیجوری دیتابیس رو 0 کنم ؟کسی میدونه؟اگه کسی میدونه پ.خ بده تا من آپ کنم
> میخوام جوری 0 بشه که چون بعضی فیلدها Identity هستند دوباره از 1 شروع بشه
> تا چند دقیق دیگه نسخه ی جدید برنامه رو آپ میکنم


اگر بر روي Database كليك راست نماييد يك گزينه Script Database As دارد كه كل Query ساخت آن را وجود مي آورد هر كجا اين Query را Run  نماييد مانند  Database اول ساخته مي شود.

----------


## AliRezaPro

بفرمائید
بک آپ گرفتم
داده های درونش کاملا برای تست بود( برای تست ویرایش ،جستجو و ...)
http://rapidshare.com/files/311403795/LibraryDatabase.rar
برای دانلود هم از راپید باز استفاده کنید تابه مشکل بر نخورید
راستش از راپید مطمئن تر پیدا نکردم
بدرود

----------


## AliRezaPro

?
اینو !
http://rapidshare.com/files/311403795/LibraryDatabase.rar

----------


## user68

من وقتی فایل رو extract کردم فقط یه فایلی با پسوند bak بود که بازم نمیشه!!

----------


## AliRezaPro

اون فایل بک آپ هست که باید ریستور بشه !

----------


## AliRezaPro

روی Database رایت کلیک کنید و بعدRestore Database

----------


## BANKER

خب كمي كه با آن كلنجار رفتم متوجه شدم اول يك ديتابيس خالي ميسازيم بعد طبق گفته دوستمان
[QUOTE] [روی Database رایت کلیک کنید و بعدRestore Database/QUOTE]
وto database
ديتابيس موردنظر را را تازه ايجاد كرديم وارد مي كنيم  ودر پايين فرم در Form Deviseكليك كرده وگزينهadd را فشار داده وفايل بكاپ خودرا وارد ميكنيم .سپسا ز قسمت restor database سمت  چپ فرم گزينه option را فشرده وچهار گزينه راول را تيك مي زنيم  وبعد ازآن ok رامي فشاريم
باز اگر مشكلي بود در نوشته بگوييد :لبخند:

----------


## user68

من به یه مشکل برخوردم وقتی  میخوام restor کنم بعد از انتخاب فایل این  پیغام رو میده too many b ckup device specifie for backup of resto;r only 64 are allowed.
RESTORE DATABASE IS TERMINATING ABNORMALLY.
منظورش چیه چی کار باید بکنم؟

----------


## AliRezaPro

در صفحه ی قبل بک آپ آپلود شد و میتوانید استفاده کنید



> در ضمن حجم  Identity  رو نمیشه صفر کرد


این خاصیت حجمی نیست ! بلکه بصورت پیش فرض به هر رکورد یک شناسه میدهد
-------------
برنامه رو دارم کامل تر میکنم و بعضی از باگ های قبلی رو هم دارم بر طرف میکنم
قسمت تاریخ بخش امانت بسیار حساس شده است
اشنالله نسخه رو کامل میکنم و قرار میدهم
راستی دارم ساختار بانک اطلاعاتی رو تغییر میدم
منتظر نسخه ی جدید باشید .... :لبخند:

----------


## user68

با سلام
مگه شما حق دسترسی برای برنامت در نظر نگرفتی پس چرا کاربر بدون وارد شدن میتونه به منو ها ی برنامه دسترسی داشته باشه؟
(چرا پیام خصوصی رو غیر فعال کردی؟)

----------


## AliRezaPro

اون لاگین رو فعلا همینجوری نوشتم و برای بعدا قرار هست که کامل تر بشه
_(کد کردن پسورد هم انشالله تو نسخه ی جدید میزارم)_
فعلا یه جایی به مشکل برخوردم که سرش هستم تا درست بشه
اون قسمت درست بشه بقیه قسمت ها بزودی درست میشه
------
شما اگه اروری داری میتونی تو انجمن بپرسی تا دوستان جواب بدن 
ضمن این که شما اولین نفری بود که مشکل داشت

----------


## debugger

دوست عزيز اگر ديتا بيس را اپ نمي كنيد لااقل اسم تيبل ها و فيلد ها را بنويسين كه دوستان سريعتر ديتا بيس را ايجاد كنند

به نظر من فرم ها و كلاس هاتو را در Solution Explorer درون فولدري قرار بده تا نظم حفظ بشه و دسترسي سريعتر

برنامه از لحاظ اينترفيس خيلي ضعيفه به نحوي سعي كردي فرم ها زياد باشه اين هم فرم لازم نبود

روي اكثر موارد در منو ها كليك مي كردم برنامه به كما مي رفت (شايد از ديتا بيس باشه ، اگر ديتا بيس اصلي را اپ كني بهتر ميشه نتيجه گيري كرد)

هيچ relation اي و بهينه سازي جدول در ديتا بيس به چشم نمي خورد

در همه فرم ها دستورات ADO.net را تكرار كردي مثلا SQL Connection تو همه فرم ها هست

براي اين كار بهتر بود يه كلاس مي نوشتي تا شلوغي كد ها هم از بين برود

براي فيلتر كردن textbox ها هم تو رويداد KeyPress همه اونا اومدي كد نوشتي شايد تعداد textbox ها زياد باشه براي همشون ميخواي اين كار را بكني

بهتره يك UserControl براي اين كار بسازي

تو رزوليشن كامپيوتر من خيلي از ليبل ها و باتون ها جاشون تغيير كرده بود و نميشد به اونا دسترسي داشت

براي اينكه مديريت خودت بهتر بشه بهتره از Groupbox و tabpage و ... استفاده كني تا هم خودت راحت باشي و هم برنامه ات خوب ديده بشه

ديگه زياد نگاه نكردم 

دركل ممنونم كه سورستو اپ كردي و ....

فراوان تشكر

----------


## AliRezaPro

نمیدونم چرا دوستان به خودشون زحمت نمیدن حتی یک صفحه ی قبل رو نگاه کنند
من دیتابیس رو خیلی وقته که اپ کرده ام
http://rapidshare.com/files/311403795/LibraryDatabase.rar



> برنامه از لحاظ اينترفيس خيلي ضعيفه به نحوي سعي كردي فرم ها زياد باشه اين هم فرم لازم نبود


کجای اینترفیس ضعیفه و کدام فرم ها لازم نبود؟ 



> روي اكثر موارد در منو ها كليك مي كردم برنامه به كما مي رفت (شايد از ديتا بيس باشه ، اگر ديتا بيس اصلي را اپ كني بهتر ميشه نتيجه گيري كرد)


صد درصد واسعه دیتابیسه !



> هيچ relation اي و بهينه سازي جدول در ديتا بيس به چشم نمي خورد


حق با شماست انشالله درستش میکنم،همونطوری که گفتم اولین پروژه ی من با سی شارپ بود



> در همه فرم ها دستورات ADO.net را تكرار كردي مثلا SQL Connection تو همه فرم ها هست
> 
> براي اين كار بهتر بود يه كلاس مي نوشتي تا شلوغي كد ها هم از بين برود


درواقع این کار میخواستم هنگام لایه سازی انجام بدم،که انشالله درست میکنم.



> براي اينكه مديريت خودت بهتر بشه بهتره از Groupbox و tabpage و ... استفاده كني تا هم خودت راحت باشي و هم برنامه ات خوب ديده بشه


تقریبا در تمام فرم های اصلی از اینااستفاده شده.
دوستان کمی و کاستی و ... اگر دارد خودتون هم میتونید دست به کار شید، فراموش نکنید که کار اوپن سورس است!
من الان دارم رو یه قسمتش کار میکنم که انشااله تموم شد میرم سراغ چیزهایی که دوستان گفتند.

----------


## abi_sarab

آقا جان این دیتبایس که اصلاً دانلود نمی شه. 
فی الواقع انگار دیتابیس رو شما نمی خوای به ما بدی.

----------


## AliRezaPro

http://rapidshare.com/files/311403795/LibraryDatabase.rar
دیتابیس بدون هیچ مشکلی قابل دانلود هست
_منو کچل کردین_

----------


## mostafa612003

سلام
تمام فايل ضميمه ها را بايد دانلود کنم؟
مي توانيم طراحي صفحات را به سليقه خودمان تغيير دهيم؟
متشکرم

----------


## mir555

دوست عزیر (علیرضا جان)
کارت خیلی خوبه حتمی یک از بهترین برنامه نویسای ایران میشی
چون هم هنرمندی هم پشتکار داری 
اگه اجازه می دی چند تا پیشنهاد بدم
اول ) برنامه شما حتمی رو wide Screen کار می کنم اگه رو مانیتور معمولی باشه نصف فرم ها از صفحه می زنه بیرون
دوم) سعی کن اول کاربر لاگین بشه بعدش برنامه شروع به کار کنه
سوم)اگه برنامه رو برای جایی می نویسی سعی کن از رنگ و فونتی استفاده کنی که نیاز به دقت زیاد برای دیدن نداشته باشه
چهارم)سطح دسترسی برای کاربرها تعریف نمی شه کرد (هر وقت محیط چند کاربره باشه دسترسی مهمه و گرنه یک یوزر می ساختیم به همه می دادیمش)
پنجم)نمی شه در زمان اجرا فرمهایی مثل ثبت کتاب ... جابجا کرد
ششم)خیلی خوب کار می کنی حتمی یکی از بهترین ها می شی
البته ببخشید زیاد ایراد گرفتم ولی من تو یک شرکت صنعتی کار می کنم اینجا برنامه نویسم بیرون از شرکت به طور شخصی هم پروژه زیاد انجام دادم تقریبا می فهمم سبک برنامه های موفق تو ایران چطوره
 :گیج:  :گیج:  :گیج:  :گیج:  :گیج: 
iman.mir@gmail.com

----------


## AliRezaPro

> دوست عزیر (علیرضا جان)
> کارت خیلی خوبه حتمی یک از بهترین برنامه نویسای ایران میشی
> چون هم هنرمندی هم پشتکار داری 
> اگه اجازه می دی چند تا پیشنهاد بدم
> اول ) برنامه شما حتمی رو wide Screen کار می کنم اگه رو مانیتور معمولی باشه نصف فرم ها از صفحه می زنه بیرون
> دوم) سعی کن اول کاربر لاگین بشه بعدش برنامه شروع به کار کنه
> سوم)اگه برنامه رو برای جایی می نویسی سعی کن از رنگ و فونتی استفاده کنی که نیاز به دقت زیاد برای دیدن نداشته باشه
> چهارم)سطح دسترسی برای کاربرها تعریف نمی شه کرد (هر وقت محیط چند کاربره باشه دسترسی مهمه و گرنه یک یوزر می ساختیم به همه می دادیمش)
> پنجم)نمی شه در زمان اجرا فرمهایی مثل ثبت کتاب ... جابجا کرد
> ...


ضمن تشکر از شما دوست گرامی
تاپیک بنده جوری شده بود که دیگه خودم هم سر نمیزدم بس که اینجا اصول دین می پرسیدن !
اول)من تو مانیتو خودم برنامه رو درست کردم ، بنابراین شما باید با مانیتور خودتون ست کنید و از اونجایی که کار متن باز هست این از عهدی من خالی است. ولی یک کلاس برای رزولیشن هست که این کار رو برات میکنه و ابجکت ها رو کوچکتر میکند
دوم)به سهولت تمام میشه همچین کاری کرد کما اینکه این کار رو کرده بودم ولی دوستان بنده گفتن نباشه فعلا بهتره
ببین الان نرم افزارهای کتابخانه که اکتیو هستند بدین شکل هستند که برنامه وقتی بالا میاد یوزر پس نمیوخاد اما اگر بخواهید وارد پنل کتابدار یا مدیر بشوید از شما پسورد می خواد.و از اونجایی که این برنامه چیز خاصی نداشت براش پرمیژن تعریف نشده.ولی این قول رو به دوستان دادم که برای ورژن های آینده این کار صورت بگیره و انجام بشه.
سوم)این برنامه تو چند تا کامپیوتر تست شد مشکل رنگ و فونت نداشت ، نمیدونم ، دوستان همین مشکل رو داتشتند؟
چهارم)سطح کاربری رو بالا توضیح دادم
پنجم)خصوصیت برنامه همینه و این جزء بدی حساب نمیشه
ششم)لطف داری

----------


## mir555

علیرضا جان کلاس مربوط به رزولیشن احتیاج نیست شما می تونین برنامه رو جوری بنویسین anchor که اگه رزولیشن هر چند بود ابجکت ها باز هم با همون نظم کنار هم باشن من تو کامیپوتر شرکت دیدم اونجا مانیتورم crt هست نمی تونم رزولیشن واید بدم که برنامه کامل باز بشه

----------


## mir555

اگه دوست داشتی سه هفته دیگه وقتم بیشتر آزاد میشه با هم رو برنامت کار کنیم
البته اگه افتخار بدین

----------


## AliRezaPro

> علیرضا جان کلاس مربوط به رزولیشن احتیاج نیست شما می تونین برنامه رو جوری بنویسین anchor که اگه رزولیشن هر چند بود ابجکت ها باز هم با همون نظم کنار هم باشن من تو کامیپوتر شرکت دیدم اونجا مانیتورم crt هست نمی تونم رزولیشن واید بدم که برنامه کامل باز بشه


anchr ماله زمانی هست که شما تمام ابجکت هایی که در فرم دارید می خواهید وقتی در Stste های مختلف فرم را ریسایز کنید مکان آبجکت تغییر نکنه ولی اگر آبجکت بزرگ و مخصوص یک مانیتور باشد این خصوصیت هیچ کاری از پیش نیمبرد و شما باید یا کلیه آبجکت ها را کوچکتر کنید و یا رزولیشن را دست بزنید
------



> از مدیر سایت در خواست می کنم لطفا پست های متفرقه رو حذف کنه لطفا


منم همین خواهش رو دارم و موقعه ی گذاشتن نسخه ی جدید به یکی از مدیران عزیز پ.خ میدم که این زحمت رو بکشند



> اگه دوست داشتی سه هفته دیگه وقتم بیشتر آزاد میشه با هم رو برنامت کار کنیم
> البته اگه افتخار بدین


متاسفانه کسی بنده رو کمک نکردند بنابراین خوشحال میشم که شما کمک کنید
و اینکه شما به بنده افتخار دادید
انشالله تا سه هفته ی دیگه نسخه ی جدید را میزارم و با هم روی اون کار میکنیم
خیلی چیزها بهش اضافه کردم که الان واقعا از دستم در رفته که چیجوری بهش من نسخه بدم

----------


## mir555

پسورد نسخه 1.3.16 :  AliReza[Barnamenevis] این هستش خواهشا کپی کنید حروف بزرگ کوچیک هم در نظر بگیرید
AliReza[Barnamenevis]
همچنین یک اسکریپت از دیتا بیس این دوستمون درست کردم فقط تنها کاری که لازمه اینه که این کد تو sql server اجرا کنید 2005 و به بالا 
و دوستانی که نمی دونن چه جوری پروژه باز کنن فایل cprojrct باید باز بشه حتمی هم باید تو فایل app.conf تنظیمات دیتابیس تغییر بدین "اسم سرور خودتونو بزارین"

----------


## mir555

> anchr ماله زمانی هست که شما تمام ابجکت هایی که در فرم دارید می خواهید وقتی در Stste های مختلف فرم را ریسایز کنید مکان آبجکت تغییر نکنه ولی اگر آبجکت بزرگ و مخصوص یک مانیتور باشد این خصوصیت هیچ کاری از پیش نیمبرد و شما باید یا کلیه آبجکت ها را کوچکتر کنید و یا رزولیشن را دست بزنی


یعنی شما می گین وقتی یه برنامه می فروشین به یکی باید حتمی مانیتور واید بگیره که برنامه اجرا بشه؟؟
من با این قضیه مشکل دارم مثلا یکی مانیتورش crt 15  باشه نباید بتونه با ورد کار کنه حتمی باید مثلا 19 واید بگیره؟

----------


## davodsharif

سلام man7tomani 
كارت خيلي خوبه . به من هم دو هفته وقت بده . سرم خلوت ميشه . ميشينيم اين رو بهترش ميكنيم . كارت تا حالا خوب بوده (open source ) بودن برنامه به پيشرفت همه كمك ميكنه

----------


## AliRezaPro

> یعنی شما می گین وقتی یه برنامه می فروشین به یکی باید حتمی مانیتور واید بگیره که برنامه اجرا بشه؟؟
> من با این قضیه مشکل دارم مثلا یکی مانیتورش crt 15  باشه نباید بتونه با ورد کار کنه حتمی باید مثلا 19 واید بگیره؟


خیر
چون آبجکت هایی که در همان اول من طراحی کردم بزرگ بودند
الان ورد را در هر مانیتوری بگزارید آبجکت هاش همون اندازه هستند



> کارت خیلی خوبه . به من هم دو هفته وقت بده . سرم خلوت میشه . میشینیم این رو بهترش میکنیم . کارت تا حالا خوب بوده (open source ) بودن برنامه به پیشرفت همه کمک میکنه


انشالله ،ما منتظر شما دوستان هستیم
دوستانی که اعلام آمادگی میکنند انشااله واسعه پروژهه های بعدی هم با هم استارت می زنیم

----------


## mehran5

سلام با تشکراز man7tomani 
 .می خواستم بگم که مشکل از طرف بنده بود .ولی هم پشتیان رو رستور کردم و هم برنامه رو از زیپ در آوردم .
ولی میشه بگین فایل دیتابیس رو تو چه مسیری رستور کنم .؟
اگه mehranیوزر ویندوز و mehran-pc اسم کامپیوترم باشه تو  وب کانفیگ  کجاهاش رو باید ست کنم تا اتصال با برنامه به درستی انجام بشه؟ممنون

----------


## AliRezaPro

> می خواستم بگم که مشکل از طرف بنده بود .ولی هم پشتیان رو رستور کردم و هم برنامه رو از زیپ در آوردم .
> ولی میشه بگین فایل دیتابیس رو تو چه مسیری رستور کنم .؟


خیلی خوبه !
فرقی نمیکنه کجا ریستور میکنید 



> اگه mehranیوزر ویندوز و mehran-pc اسم کامپیوترم باشه تو وب کانفیگ کجاهاش رو باید ست کنم تا اتصال با برنامه به درستی انجام بشه؟ممنون


فقط ریستور کن ارتباط برقرار میشه،اسم دیتابیس همن Library هست و مثله اینکه شما  تغییرش دادید به saeed

----------


## mehran5

> خیر
> چون آبجکت هایی که در همان اول من طراحی کردم بزرگ بودند
> الان ورد را در هر مانیتوری بگزارید آبجکت هاش همون اندازه هستند
> 
> انشالله ،ما منتظر شما دوستان هستیم
> دوستانی که اعلام آمادگی میکنند انشااله واسعه پروژهه های بعدی هم با هم استارت می زنیم


 می خواستم بگم من مشکل مانیتور ندارم ولی رزولوشن باید چه اندازه باشه یا چی کار کنم که صفحه درست نشون داده بشه؟

----------


## mir555

منم با CYCLOPS موافقم فکر می کنم 90% پروژه های که برای اتوماسیون سیستم های کوچیک می نویسن نیازی به sql سرور نداره البته این مشکل خیلی بزرگه من یک برنامه دیدم تو یک اداره قزوین اون برنامه یک سری اطلاعات متنی ذخیره می کرد بعدش هنگام جستجو به صورت درختی دیتا رو نشون می داد جالبه بدونین با vb6 و oracle 8i نوشته بودن به همین خاطر بجا اینکه برنامه بهتر کار کنه الکی اسم اوراکل یدک می کشید ولی در اصل هیچ چیز نبود دو میلیون تومن هم از اونا گرفته بودن

----------


## AliRezaPro

از دو عزیز بزرگوار تشکر میکنم 
حرف شما درسته، اما خوب از SP استفاده شده و برای اوپتیمایز از ss استفاده شده
همینطور فرض بر این گرفته شده که دده های احتمالی بسیار زیاد هستند !
و اینکه اول قرار بود برای یک کتابخانه بنویسم که بعدا پشیمون شدم
-----------------
این پروژه بسیار کامل شده و احتمالا تا 2-3 روز آینده آپ میکنم (واسعه اینترنت چون با دیال آپم که دارم adsl میگیرم ! :D  )

----------


## mehran5

> دوست عزیر (علیرضا جان)
> ...
> اول ) برنامه شما حتمی رو wide Screen کار می کنم اگه رو مانیتور معمولی باشه نصف فرم ها از صفحه می زنه بیرون...
> ..
> iman.mir@gmail.com


سلام من لپ تاپ استفاده می کنم اما رو هر رزو لیشنی باز هم اشیا از صفحه میزنند بیرون چی کار کنم؟

----------


## davodsharif

سلام 
وقت من كاملا آزاده . داكيومنت ها تحليل ها اگه ميتوني بفرست . فقط در حدي كه بتونيم كد بزنيم .

----------


## powerboy2988

سلام
من فقط UI برنامه رو دیدم و خیلی خوب بود.. تا آخر هفته هم آمارشو در میارم.
چندتا سوال : برنامه رو چند لایه نوشتی؟
قبلش تحلیل انجام داده بودی؟؟ اگر واسه تحلیلت داکیومنتی داری اینجا بزار یک نگاهی بکنیم

----------


## milad00ir

ورژن جدید می خوای بزاری؟

----------


## AliRezaPro

> ورژن جدید می خوای بزاری؟


بله دوست عزیز میزارم
دارم کامل میکنم؛انشالله برای اول، ورژن 2Beta1 رو میزارم و دوستانی که قرار بود با من همکاری کنند برنامه رو دانلود و باگ ها رو شناسایی و برطرف کنند و بعد از آن ورژن 2 رو میزارم
دوستانی که می خوان همکاری کنند بیان همین جا بگند (تو یاهو و پ.خ درخواست همکاری نکنید)

----------


## mammad_asir

من یه تازه کارم(آک بند) میخواستم کمی رو برنامتون کار کنم ولی نمیدونم با اون پسوردی که دادین  چرا اکسترکت نمیشه؟

----------


## naderdeljoo

سلام فایل دیتابیس خراب شده اگر میشه یک بار دیگه بزارید با تشکر

----------


## AliRezaPro

فایل بدون مشکل آماده ی دانلود است
https://barnamenevis.org/showpost.php?p=855179&postcount=16

----------


## milad00ir

حاجی ورژن آخر همینه که گذاشتی 
می خواستم بهش یه نگاهی بندازم اگه کمکی از دستم براومد انجام بدم

----------


## tiia_kahkeshan

> حاجی ورژن آخر همینه که گذاشتی 
> می خواستم بهش یه نگاهی بندازم اگه کمکی از دستم براومد انجام بدم


این بانک اطلاعاتی مربوط به پروژه است.

----------


## AliRezaPro

مشکل از سوی اینترنت شماست احتمالا که فایلها از هم گسسته دانلود میشه ، شما تمام پارت ها را دانلود کردید و اکسترکت کردید؟پسورد را درست میدید؟
------------
ورژن جدید اماده هست ...

----------


## sm_2010

SALAM MAN NEMIDONAM CHEPASVWORDI BEDAM IN RARE BAZ SHEEEE 
KASI MIDONE?

----------


## sm_2010

dddddddddddddddddddd

----------


## sm_2010

سلام این RaR ها چرا باز نمیشن؟Volom که می خواد یعنی چی؟اگه کسی بلده کمکم کنه من احتیاج به این برنامه دارم شدیییید

----------


## amin3even

سلام من تازه با سی شارپ کار کردم می خواستم بدونم من Database دانلود کردم این فایل رو کجا قرار بدم که برنامه کار کنه؟
دوستان ممنون میشم کمکم کنین

----------


## AliRezaPro

دوستان واقعا فکر میکنند جای همچین سئوال هایی اینجاست؟

----------


## SMRAH1

سلام
برای دوستانی که می خوان پایگاه داده این برنامه رو داشته باشن،می تونن از ضمیمه ی این پست استفاده کنند (فایل BookLibraryCreate.rar).بعد از Extract این فایل،فایل Create.sql رو خواهید داشت که کافیه ...
نه اما صبر کنید.باید چند نکته رو توجه کنید.



1) این فایل رو می تونید با هر Editor (حتی nodepad معمولی) باز کنید و ویرایش کنید.بهتره اول مسیر جایی که فایل های نهایی پایگاه داده باید ذخیره یشن رو مشخص کنید.برای این منظور ،در دو قسمتی که زیر آنها خط قرمز کشیده شده است،آدرس مکانی که می خواهید فایل پایگاه داده رو بریزید،تنظیم کنید.به شکل پیشفرض من ریشه درایو C رو گذاشتم ولی شاید جای دیگه ای باشه بهتر باشه (مکان مهم نیست،فقط مهم این است که اولا کاربر جاری اجازه نوشتن و ساختن فایل رو توی اون مسیر داشته باشه،دوم اینکه جایی نباشه که خیلی دم دست باشه،من یک پوشه اختصاصی برای پایگاه های داده ای که دارم به نام SqlData ساختم ،البته توی جایی غیر از درایو ویندوز، و همواره فایل های پایگاه های داده رو اونجا می سازم).
2) این Script،پایگاه داده رو به نام BookLibrary می سازه.یک نمونه از این نام رو زیرش خط سبز کشیدم.البته فکر نکنید با تغییر همین یکی همه چی درست میشه،باید تمام BookLibrary را به نام پایگاه داده مورد نظرتون (البته اگر بخواهید عوض کنید) تغییر بدید.
3) اگر SQL Server Management Studio Express رو داشته باشید کار راحته ولی بدون داشتن اون هم از طریق خوده VS می تونید این اسکریپت را اجرا کنید.اما فرض من اینه که شما Management Studio Express رو نصب دارین.
4) کاربری که می خواهد این اسکریپت را اجرا کند باید اجازه Admin پایگاه داده رو داشته باشه.

حالا کافیه روی فایل Create.sql ،دابل کلیک کنید تا تحت SQL Server Management Studio Express اجرا بشه.حالا باید دیالوگ اتصال به پایگاه داده رو تنظیم کنید (که در واقع مشخص می کنید که این اسکریپت باید تحت مجوز کدام کاربر و در کدام پایگاه داده اجرا بشه).و در نهایت کلید F5 رو بزنید و صبر کنید تا پیغام Successfull در قسمت پایین ظاهر بشه.اگر DataBase رو توی لیست DataBase ها نمی بینید،روی DataBase راست کلیک کرده و Refreah کیند.

در ضمن این Script فقط پایگاه داده رو می سازه (به همراه جداولش)،ولی مقادیر جداول رو نمی سازه.

موفق باشید

----------


## amin3even

> دوستان واقعا فکر میکنند جای همچین سئوال هایی اینجاست؟


 

عزیز من منظورم درباره برنامه ی که خودت ساختی :متفکر:

----------


## AliRezaPro

> عزیز من منظورم درباره برنامه ی که خودت ساختی


دوست عزیز اینجا برای :
انتقاد ، پیشنهاد ، همکاری است و این مطلب که  دیتابیس را کجا قرار دهید جزو این مطالب نیست و خارج از بحث مربوطه است.
فکر کنم دوست بنده جناب SMRAH1 توانستند کمک زیادی بکنند و انشالله شاهد این باشیم که دوستان دیگر همچین سئوال هایی نپرسند.
شاد و پیروز باشید.

----------


## amin3even

بابا این که یه جواب بیشتر نداره که من این دیتابسی که دانلود کردم کجا قرار بدم که کار کنه ، زور تون میاد مگه یه جواب بدی؟!!!!!!!!؟

----------


## SMRAH1

> بابا این که یه جواب بیشتر نداره که من این دیتابسی که دانلود کردم کجا قرار بدم که کار کنه ، زور تون میاد مگه یه جواب بدی؟!!!!!!!!؟


سلام
جایی نمی خواد قرارش بدی.هر کجای هاردت دوست داشتی بگذار فقط اون رو توی Sql Server باید اضافه کنی (یا به اصطلاح Attach کنی).اگر با Attach مشکل داری،یک جستجو توی سایت (بخصوص بخش SQL Server) انجام بدی،توضیحات کامل رو بدست میاری.
موفق باشی

----------


## amin3even

ممنون دوست عزیز

----------


## AliRezaPro

سلام به دوستان و سروران گرامی 
ورژن جدید برنامه اماده شده است. با قول اینکه روی این پروژه میمونم و ادامه میدم ، موندم و ادا مه دادم..در ورژن قبل ابن برنامه باگ های زیادی دیده میشده است که حوصله و وقت  کافی برای اون نداشتم اما در این ورژن باگ های زیادی بر طرف شده و همینطور امکانات آن افزوده شده و پوسته ی و رزولیشن آن تغییر یافته است.برای اینکه به برنامه بپردازیم و توضیح بدهیم باید از جایی شروع کنیم؛از اول که برنامه رو اجرا میکنیم توضیح میدم، اینجور توضیح دادن برای این است که دولوپرهایی که قرار است روی آن کار کنند تمامی موارد را بشناسند و سعی به خطا یابی ،باگ یابی و دولوپ امکانات و ... بکنند.

در همون ابتدای کار پس از اجرا کاربرانی که کتاب را به امانت بردند و از زمان مقرر آنها گذشته باشد "دو نفر آخر را بصورت بالون نشان میدهد(نمای کلی بقرنامه هم پیداست)

کاربر اولیه بعد از ورود به برنامه کار خاصی نمیتواند انجام دهد و فقط میتواند مدیران و کتابداران را جستجو کند و اطلاعات اندکی از آنها به دست بیاورد

یک یوزر کنترل برای لاگین در زیر منو قرار دادم که حاوی دوتا رادیو است (برای لاگین مدیر و کتابدار)؛بعد از لاگین کردن کنترل پنل مربوطه بالا میاد(آتو کمپلیت هم به آنها اضافه شده)

این کنترل پنل حاوی چند تب است که کار مشخص و ساده ایی را انجام میدهند(در ریوژن های بعدی دولوپ های این برنامه باید سمت کنترل پنل انجام شود )آیتم های موجود (تغییر پسورد ، بازگشت کتاب ، پایان کتابداری،پایان مدیریت، یاد آوری)که بیشترشون در منوها موجودند اما برای تسریع دسترسی یک ارجا ء به فرم های انها در اینجا هم داده شده است.تنها چیزی که در بارش باید بگم یا اوری هست.اگر با سییتم های مدیریت محتوا کار کرده باشید این گزینه را دارد یعنی متنی از هر چیزی (مثلا کاری که قرار بود بکنید و یا ....) را در آن وارد میکنید و  در آینده آن را انجام میدهید.
بعد از لاگین کردن مدیر ،تمام منوها برای آن باز و اماده ی انجام عملیت میشوند.تنها فرق آن با لاگین کتابدار این است که وقتی کتابدار لاگین میکند در منو ها دیگر گزینه ی ثبت مسئول فعال نیست.یعنی یک کتابدار نمیتوانید یک کتابدار دیگر و یا یک مدیر تعریف کند.و وقتی کتابدار لاگین شد دیگر کنترل پنلی برا آن وجود ندارد.یعنی کنترل پنل مخصوص مدیریت است که البته بعد از بستن آن ، از طریق منو هم قابل دسترسی است.

در بخش منو یک گزینه به نام فرم اصلی وجود دارد که در آینده تکمیل خواهد شد 
در منوی ثبت نام (ثبت کاربر ، صدورکارت عضویت ، ویرایش اطلاعات عضو ،جستجو )قرار دارد.بخش ثبت کلا چیز خاصی ندارد و با جاهای دیگر شباهت دارد.بنابراین یک قسمت رو توضیح میدم و جاهای دیگر که فقط چیزهایی که اظافه شدند رو توضیح میدم.اینم بخش ثبت کاربر.چیز هایی که به آن اضافه شدند اسکن عکس و ذخیره در دیتابیس ، و دسترسی به صدور کارت عضویت و .. است.

در قسمت دوم صدور کارت عضویت کتابدار یا مدیر میتواند شناسه ی کاربر را بدهد و آن را جستجو کند و یک پیش نمایش ببیند و آن را چاپ کند.در بعضی از کتابخانه ها دیدده شده که کتابدار با مسئول با خودکار رو ی کارت عضویت مینویسد،این قسمت برای تسهیل کار انان است.البته تمپلیت عکس را  بصورت خیلی ساده درست کردم و در آینده دوستان میتوانند دولوپ کنند و عناوین و گزینه ها و آیتم ها و تمپلیتها را گسترش دهند
قسمت سوم ویرایش اطلاعات عضو که گزینه ی اسکن و حذف به آن اضافه شده است 

در بخش ثبت کتاب گزینه ی از دور خارج کردن کتاب اظافه شده است.

در بخش ثبت امانت (ثبت امانت ، برگشت امانت ، ویرایش امانت ، جستجوی امانت ، ثبت بی نظمی قرار دارد)
در بخش امانت تغییرهای حساسی کرده است.مثلا به تاریخ بسیار حساس شده است و بصورت دقیق حتما باید وارد کرد و همینطور در کدها تغییراتی ایجاد شد و بسیاری از باگ ها گرفته شده است.
در قسمت برگشت امانت شما میتوانید مشخصات  کسانی که هنوز کتاب را نیاورده اند ببینید.در قسمت ثبت بی نظمی شما میتوانید کسانی که کتاب را دیر اورده اند را به عنوان بی نظم معرفی کنید.البته در ورژن بعد این قسمت را جوری گسترش میدهم که سیستم به صورت خودکار افراد بی نظم را تشخیص داده و انها را به اوپراتور معرفی کند
یک نمایی از این قسمت

در این قسمت همینطور که در عکس میبیند کاربر میتواند تعهد داده و از حالت بی نظم در بیاید.در ورژن آینده کسانی که بی نظم معرفی میشوند لیمیت هایی برای انها گذاشته میشود(مثلا بعد از یک پریود زمانی انها را بینظم و بعد از یک دوره ی دیگه انها را بصورت اخراج موقت در میاورد و همینطور به اپراتور اعلام میکند)

  اینم نمایی از اسپلش

قسمت پشتیان گیری و برگرداندن هم کامل شده و بدون مشکل کار میکند.
هدف از توضیح کامل و عکس اینه که دوستان قسمت های جدید را ببینند و آنها را امتحان کنند و نقاط ضعف و قوت را تشخیص بدهند و بتوانند گسترش دهند.دوستان دیگری که هر فکری دارند و هر چیزی که میخواهند به این پروژه اضافه بشه رو بگویند تا اضافه کنیم.واینکه دوستان سعی در باگ یابی بر آینند.ورژن پروژه 2Beta1 است.
دوستانی که میخواستند کمک کنند میتوانند به بنده بگویند و در همین سایت با پ.خ در ارتباط باشند و یا اینکه با ای دی بنده (man7tomani)و یا با ایمیل بنده در ارتباط باشند(Michel_open_source@yahoo.com)
عکس هایی که در این پست گذاشته شده حجم بالایی ندارند برای همین مشکلی ایجاد نمیکنند.
فایل به همراه دیتابیس فردا آپلود میشود.(به خاطر حجم زیاد برنامه و نداشتن َADSL ! :D)
از مدیر دلسوز و گرامی ،مهدی رضوی بابت همکاری در تاپیک بنده کمال تشکر را دارم.
موفق باشید.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
خوب مثل اینکه پس از انتقال تاپیک با نام جدید، تمام دانلودیهای فایل ها از  2000 تا ، از0 شروع شده .
برای دانلود راحت فایل ها آن ها در سایت آپلود میکنم و از گذاشتن پسورد "جدا خود داری میکنم !
سری اول فایل ها به همرا دیتابیس 
برای ورود به کنترل پنل و استفاده از منو ها از یوزر نیم و پسورد a استفاده کنید(هر رو را a وارد کنید).

----------


## AliRezaPro

سری دوم فایل ها

----------


## AliRezaPro

سری سوم فایل ها
----------------------------

----------


## AliRezaPro

سری چهارم فایل ها 
--------------------------------
آپلود به اتمام رسید(این دیال اپ هم برای خودش داستانی داره)

----------


## ebrahim1988

علیرضا جان،عزیزم
خیلی کارت درسته
امیدوارم تا ابد موفق باشی

----------


## AliRezaPro

مثله اینکه بعد از انتقال تاپپیک ،دیگر در گوگل هم ایندکس نمیشه و اونی که میشه تاپیک قدیمی هست که وجود نداره.مهدی جان، برای تغییر نام تاپیک حتما باید انتقال میدادی؟چون من یادمه برای VB وقتی روی نام تاپیک در تالار کلیک میکردیم گوشه شو میشد که نامش رو تغییر داد بدون این که انتقال داد.

----------


## razavi_university

علیرضا جان سیستم ویبلتین همیشه از یکسری جدول مشابه کش برای بالا بردن سرعت استفاده می کنه و وقتی نام تاپیک رو تغییر بدیم تا وقتی اون جداول توسط ادمین به روز نشوند از نام قدیمی استفاه می کنه
اگر با سیتم ویبالتین کار کرده باشی می دونی که به روز کردن این جدول کار بسیار وقت گیر و پر پردازشیه و روی انجمن های سنگین، ادمین ها عمدتا حاضر به این کار نیستند.

نگران ایندکس گوگل نباش، چند روز طول میکشه تا گوگل ایندکس هاش رو به روز بکنه

----------


## amirpub

با سلام
هنگامی که در ویژوال استودیو پروژه را باز میکنم و میخواهم Run  کنم با Errorهای موجود در تصویر ضمیمه شده روبرو می شوم

به نظر شما علت چیست؟!

----------


## AliRezaPro

> با سلام
> هنگامی که در ویژوال استودیو پروژه را باز میکنم و میخواهم Run  کنم با  Errorهای موجود در تصویر ضمیمه شده روبرو می شوم
> 
> به نظر شما علت چیست؟!


شما باید اسمبلی WIALib.dll را به پروژه اضافه کنید
هنگام آپلود ،در دایرکتوری اصلی گذاشتم.

----------


## amirpub

> شما باید اسمبلی WIALib.dll را به پروژه اضافه کنید
> هنگام آپلود ،در دایرکتوری اصلی گذاشتم.


تمام دایرکتوری ها را ( چه اصلی و چه فرعی ) زیر و رو کردم... اما نبود که نبود؛

فقط فایل Interop.WIALib.dll در پوشه bin\debug بود که اون هم کارایی نداشت!
ممنون میشوم این فایل را جداگانه آپلود بفرمایید.

با تشکر قبلی

----------


## sky_in_iran

سلام دوست عزيز
همونطور كه دوست خوبمون amirpub فرمودند فايل WIALib.dll موجود نيست لطفا این فایل را جداگانه آپلود بفرمایید . سپاسگزارم
موفق باشيد

----------


## AliRezaPro

تو سایت آپلود نشد.فعلا از این لینک دانلود کنید تا من تو سایت آپلود کنم
http://rapidshare.com/files/364896449/wiascr.rar

----------


## sky_in_iran

دوست عزيز اين فايلي كه گذاشتي اسمش چيزه ديگريست بعدم error ميده . چه بايد كرد اگر راهنمايي كنيد ممنون ميشم . سپاسگزارم
موفق و پيروز باشيد

----------


## AliRezaPro

از Choose Item اضافه کنید (com) و بعد در قسمت com ،در refrence اینو اضافه کنید
Microsoft Windows Image Acquisition 1.01 Type Library

----------


## sky_in_iran

دوست عزيز از راهنماييت ممنون برنامه بدون error اجرا شد بانكم راحت اضافه شد اما نتونستن login بشم ميشه طريقه ورود و توضيح بدي پست هاي قبليم خوندم اما راهي پيدا نكردم هرچي نام ورود و رمز عبور تو بانك داشتي و زدم اما هيچكدوم نرفت ، يه مقدار ورود به برنامت و ساده كن هرچه سادگي برنامه بيشتر كارايي بالاتر خيلي گنگه بعدشم يه كاري كن با گرفتن نام كاربري ورمز عبور كار تشخيص انجام بشه مدير و كتابدارش چيه ؟؟؟؟؟
موفق باشي

----------


## AliRezaPro

> دوست عزيز از راهنماييت ممنون برنامه بدون error اجرا شد بانكم راحت اضافه  شد اما نتونستن login بشم ميشه طريقه ورود و توضيح بدي پست هاي قبليم خوندم  اما راهي پيدا نكردم هرچي نام ورود و رمز عبور تو بانك داشتي و زدم اما  هيچكدوم نرفت ، يه مقدار ورود به برنامت و ساده كن هرچه سادگي برنامه بيشتر  كارايي بالاتر خيلي گنگه بعدشم يه كاري كن با گرفتن نام كاربري ورمز عبور  كار تشخيص انجام بشه مدير و كتابدارش چيه ؟؟؟؟؟
> موفق باشي


پست بنده رو دقیق نخوندید



> برای ورود به کنترل پنل و استفاده از منو ها از یوزر نیم و پسورد a استفاده  کنید(هر رو را a وارد کنید).

----------


## amirpub

man7tomani عزیز
باز هم ارور میده!
فایل Add نمیشه!

ارور رو ضمیمه کردم

----------


## AliRezaPro

> man7tomani عزیز
> باز هم ارور میده!
> فایل Add نمیشه!
> 
> ارور رو ضمیمه کردم


http://barnamenevis.org/forum/showpost.php?p=935383&postcount=80

----------


## amirpub

> از Choose Item اضافه کنید (com) و بعد در قسمت com ،در refrence اینو اضافه کنید
> Microsoft Windows Image Acquisition 1.01 Type Library


سیستم من  Microsoft Windows Image Acquisition Library v1.1 رو نداره و به جاش Microsoft Windows Image Acquisition Library v2.0 رو داره که اونو Add کردم، اما ارور ها همچنان هستند!!!  :خیلی عصبانی: 

پی نوشت : شرمنده دوست عزیز اگه سوالاتم احتمالا خیلی مبتدیانه است و باعث کلافگی شما میشه...
پیشاپیش از پاسخ شما و وقتی که میگذارید ممنون و سپاسگذارم  :بوس:

----------


## AliRezaPro

این کار رو انجام دادی؟



> از Choose Item اضافه کنید (com)

----------


## ali_momeni

سلام ممنون از این حرکتتون
من نتونستم اصل پروژتونو دانلود کنم فقط اخرین فایلهای ضمیمه رو گرفتم دیتا بیس هم که اسکریپتشو دادین 
لطفا یه بار دیگه اونو قرار بدین ممنون میشم
شاید تونستم کمکی کنم

----------


## mehran5

این فایل کام توی vs2008ورژن 2 اون هست و ورژن 1 اون نیست چی کار میشه کزد؟
Microsoft Windows Image Acquisition 1.01 Type Libraryضمنا این فایل WIALib.dll از فایل  wiascr.rarبا رفرنس بالا استخراج میشه یا ربطی به هم نداره؟ :خیلی عصبانی:

----------


## AliRezaPro

> سلام ممنون از این حرکتتون
> من نتونستم اصل پروژتونو دانلود کنم فقط اخرین فایلهای ضمیمه رو گرفتم دیتا  بیس هم که اسکریپتشو دادین 
> لطفا یه بار دیگه اونو قرار بدین ممنون میشم
> شاید تونستم کمکی کنم


سلام
پروژه ها کامل اتیچ شدند و بدون هیچ مشکلی قابل دریافت هستند.دوباره سعی کنید.برای دیتابیس اسکریپتشو قرار ندادم ، فال بک آپ رو گذاشتم برای ریستور.



> این فایل کام توی vs2008ورژن 2 اون هست و ورژن 1 اون نیست چی کار میشه کزد؟
> Microsoft Windows Image Acquisition 1.01 Type Libraryضمنا این فایل WIALib.dll از فایل  wiascr.rarبا رفرنس بالا  استخراج میشه یا ربطی به هم نداره؟


شما این پست را مشاهده بفرمایید.
http://barnamenevis.org/forum/showpost.php?p=935383&postcount=80
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*عید تمامی دوستان مبارک و انشالله سالی خوب را در کنار خانواده ی خودتون تجربه کنید.*

----------


## ali_momeni

سلام دوست عزیز 
منظوره شما همون 19 تا فایل ضمیمه است؟
اگه اوناست من همه رو گرفتم حالا مشکلم اینه چه جوری همه رو یه پروژه کنم اگه سوالم پیش پا افتادست ببخشین
لطف میکنین کامل جواب میدین
ممنونم

----------


## Sirwan Afifi

سلام
برنامه از 2 تا using ارور می گیره :
SQL.smo

----------


## AliRezaPro

> سلام
> برنامه از 2 تا using ارور می گیره :
> SQL.smo


رفرنس بده به این اسمبلی ها.

----------


## Sirwan Afifi

اسم رفرنسش چیه تا ادد کنم

----------


## AliRezaPro

شما برای این کار در پنجره ی اد رفرنس در سر برگ .Net این رو اضافه کنید
Microsoft.SqlServer.Smo

----------


## rayangostar_co

با عرض سلام و خسته نباشید . کار خوبیه این Open source بودن پروژتون ..

به نظر من باید روی طراحیش یکم بیشتر فکر کرد.

یعنی اینکه محیط منظم و کاربر پسندی نداره..
شما می تونی از Componnent های Kilk  و یا .... استفاده کنی . چون واقعا فرم ها رو زیبا می کنه
موفق باشی

----------


## ali_momeni

سلام دوست عزیز 
منظوره شما همون 19 تا فایل ضمیمه است؟
اگه اوناست من همه رو گرفتم حالا مشکلم اینه چه جوری همه رو یه پروژه کنم اگه سوالم پیش پا افتادست ببخشین
لطف میکنین کامل جواب میدین
ممنونم 


دوست عزیز سوال منو جواب ندادین ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## pourya_comphard

سلام
ديتا بيستو كجا گير بيارم
مرسي :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:

----------


## mehdi_turbo

بهتر نبود تمام این فایل ها را  یکجا در سایت rapidshare میگذاشتی دانلودش خیلی راحت تر بود !
بازم ممنون از حرکت مردومی تون !!!(  منظورم پروژه بود )

----------


## ucnazard

منم همین مشکل رو دارم چطوری پروژه رو یکی کنم؟؟؟

----------


## Ilove you mahsa

سلام دوست عزیز ببخشید رمز فایل زیپ شده کتابخانه چیست

----------


## مائده 100

با سلام 
نرم افزار تون موقع  باز كردن zip اش پارت شماره 11 رو مي خواد

----------


## marshal

من این رفرنس رو add کردم ولی همچنان خطا داره.

Microsoft.SqlServer.Smo

----------


## marshal

> من این رفرنس رو add کردم ولی همچنان خطا داره.
> 
> Microsoft.SqlServer.Smo


حل شد. :لبخند:

----------


## marshal

من نمیتئنم دیتابیس رو add کنم . از sql server 2008 استفاده میکنم. لطفا راهنمایی کنید.  :خیلی عصبانی:   :خیلی عصبانی:   :خیلی عصبانی:

----------


## marshal

> من نمیتئنم دیتابیس رو add کنم . از sql server 2008 استفاده میکنم. لطفا راهنمایی کنید.


اصلا نمیدونم فایل دیتابیس کجاست.  :گریه:

----------


## vahidkashefian

دوستان خواهشمندم یکی پروژه رو کامل کنه بدون ارور تا با آپلدش در مگا آپلود یا جای دیگه ازش بهره ببریم دیگه :گریه:

----------


## AliRezaPro

> دوستان خواهشمندم یکی پروژه رو کامل کنه بدون ارور تا با آپلدش در  مگا آپلود یا جای دیگه ازش بهره ببریم دیگه


مشکلتون با فایل های اتیچ شده چیه؟

----------


## ali_momeni

سلام دوست عزیز 
اینقده جواب سوال منو ندادی که من مجبور شدم خودم یه پروژه کامل دیگه تو همین زمینه شروع کنم
عزیز جان پروژتو یکجا اپلود کن
من که خودم همه پارت ها رو گرفتم و نتونستم یکی شون کنم شما هم که ماشا لا جواب نمیدین
بابا دستتون درد نکنه

----------


## AliRezaPro

> سلام دوست عزیز 
> اینقده جواب سوال منو ندادی که من مجبور شدم خودم یه پروژه کامل دیگه تو  همین زمینه شروع کنم
> عزیز جان پروژتو یکجا اپلود کن
> من که خودم همه پارت ها رو گرفتم و نتونستم یکی شون کنم شما هم که ماشا لا  جواب نمیدین
> بابا دستتون درد نکنه


سلام
من متاسفانه واسعه کنکور اصلا نمیتونم به سایت سر بزنم.برای همین پشتیبانی این برانامه کمی ضعیف شده.
شرمنده کلا.انشالله بعد از 28-29 روز دیگه امتحان کارشناسی تموم شد مثل قبل کلا توسایت خواهیم بود.الان مشکل شما چیه؟

----------


## AliRezaPro

من از همین اتیچ سایت دانلود و در 4shared اپلود کردم.انشالله دیگه کسی مشکل نداشته باشه
http://www.4shared.com/file/44UfXzLx/LibraryManagementman7tomaniVer.html

----------


## mh1365

سلام کاش بانکتونو میذاشتین همراه برنامه خود فایلشو نه اسکریپت چون اسکریپتش خطا میده و بانکو ایجاد نمیکنه

----------


## samira2008

سلام. من تازه به اين جمع اضافه شدم. پس اگه سوالم تكراريه ببخشيد . اما اين ديتا بيس شما با ورژن جديد برنامتون سازگار نيست. بعضي table ها فيلد جديد دارن طبق برنامه؛ كه تويه ديتا بيس نيست مثل  username, password ,reminder  لطفاٌ ورژن جديد ديتا بيس رو همبزارين يا حداقل تغييرات رو تا خودمون اعمال كنيم. ممنون :کف کرده!:  :متفکر:

----------


## AliRezaPro

دوستان دیتابیس همراهش هست.نسخه ی پشتیبانش هست تو فولدر

----------


## earse+erse

سلام
اول از دوستمون تشکر میکنم
دوم اینکه من اصلا سی شارپ حالیم نمیشه  :خجالت:  و این پروژه رو برای یکی از دوستام میخوام
همه کارایی که دوستمون گفت رو هم انجام دادم اما موقع اجرا یه خط رو اررور میده
عکسش رو براتون میزارم

باتشکر

----------


## samira2008

> دوستان دیتابیس همراهش هست.نسخه ی پشتیبانش هست تو فولدر


منظورتون اون فايل library  تويه فولدر اصلي هست .اين كه اصلا معلوم نيست چه نوع  فايلي هست و بايد چه كارش كنم. ببينيد در حال حاضر مشكل من تويه FormtTar هست كه تويه ديتا بيس اول نيست اگه ميشه اين تابع رو بذارين تا خودم اضاف كنم شايد مشكل حل شد. آخه حيفه اين تاپيك هست يه مدته كه اصلا جلو نمي ره. فكر مي كنم برنامه يه جاهايي نياز به اصلاح داره

----------


## Moh3nonline

با سلام و وقت بخیر ، من با برنامه ویژوال استدیو 2008 کار میکنم که در این برنامه بانک اطلاعاتی مورد نظر من اکسس 2007 میباشد پروژه من بیمارستان می باشد  می خواهم جدولی که در قسمت ثبت بیماران نشان داده شده با اطلاعاتی که در ان وارد شده همین جدول در قسمتی دیگر از برنامه مثلا لیست بیماران نیز نمایش داده شود .

----------


## mmd2009

با سلام خدمت 
Moh3nonline 

شما سوالت رو تو یک تاپیک مطرح کن. زود جواب میگیری.

----------


## ali_behshahr

میشه این پسورد برنامه دومی رو یه بار دیگه بزاری معلوم نیست چیه مرسی
--------------------
اقا این پسورد برنامه دومی رو میزاری من هر چی میزنم پیغام میده

----------


## mehdi4467

> از Choose Item اضافه کنید (com) و بعد در قسمت com ،در refrence اینو اضافه کنید
> Microsoft Windows Image Acquisition 1.01 Type Library


سلام
من نمی تونم این مسیری که شما گفتیذ رو پیدا کنم. اگر ممکنه راهنمایی کنید.

ممنون

----------


## arefba

برو توی tools

----------


## mehdi4467

> برو توی tools


ممنون 
الان پس از اجرای برنامه خطای زیر دیده میشه:

A network-related or instance-specific error occurred while establishing a connection to SQL Server. The server was not found or was not accessible. Verify that the instance name is correct and that SQL Server is configured to allow remote connections. (provider: Named Pipes Provider, error: 40 - Could not open a connection to SQL Server)

البته می دونم که این خطا به خاطر restore نکردن دیتا بیس است. ولی چون من تا الان با sql کار نکردم نمی دونم چکار باید کنم؟ البته من این موضوع را در انجمن sql مطرح کردم ولی به جوابی نرسیدم مجبور شدم اینجا مطرح کنم.

ممنون

----------


## arefba

پس از بازکردن  management  اس کیو الت یک دیتا بیس بساز و اسم اون رو لایبرری بزار پس از این بر روی دیتا بیس (دیتابیسی که ساختی نه پوشه دیتا بیس ) کلیک راست کن و گزینه ریستور دیتا بیس رو بزن 
پس از اون از تو دیتابیس اسم لابرری و فروم دیوایس رو انتخاب کن و بانک رو پیدا کن و اوپن کن به برگه دوم آپشن برو و تمامی تیکا رو بزن 
اوکی کن تا بانک ریستور شه

----------


## mehdi4467

> پس از بازکردن  management  اس کیو الت یک دیتا بیس بساز و اسم اون رو لایبرری بزار پس از این بر روی دیتا بیس (دیتابیسی که ساختی نه پوشه دیتا بیس ) کلیک راست کن و گزینه ریستور دیتا بیس رو بزن 
> پس از اون از تو دیتابیس اسم لابرری و فروم دیوایس رو انتخاب کن و بانک رو پیدا کن و اوپن کن به برگه دوم آپشن برو و تمامی تیکا رو بزن 
> اوکی کن تا بانک ریستور شه


سلام
این management اس کیو ال کجاست؟

----------


## mohammad7484

Man Vaghti Barnameh Ro Ejra Mikonam In Error Ro Mide 

The type or namespace name 'WIALib' could not be found (are you missing a using directive or an assembly reference?)

----------


## mehdi4467

> Man Vaghti Barnameh Ro Ejra Mikonam In Error Ro Mide 
> 
> The type or namespace name 'WIALib' could not be found (are you missing a using directive or an assembly reference?)


اول از پست شماره 78 فایلی رو که گذاشته شده دانلود کن و بعد :

ازمنویTools گزینه  Choose Toolbox Item را انتخاب و در تب Com Components فایل رو اضافه کرده و سپس در پنجره Solution در References گزینه  زیر را که در تب com است اضافه کنید.
Microsoft Windows Image Acquisition 1.01 Type Library

----------


## HAMRAHSOFT.IR

وقتي مخوام فرم 1 را باز كنم اين خطار ميده علت جي؟

----------


## MehdiElexal

> سری چهارم فایل ها 
> --------------------------------
> آپلود به اتمام رسید(این دیال اپ هم برای خودش داستانی داره)


سلام کاش یه لینک هم میگذاشتید کلا یکجا دانلود کنیم

----------


## hosseines

دستت درد نکنه ب رنامه خیلی خوبیه
فقط دیتابیس ورژن 2 کی میزاری روی سایت

----------


## iranpyruz

سلام ببخشید من برنامه کتابخانه رو دانلود کردم ولی اجرا نمی شه منظور شما از این جمله نمی فهم می شه بیشتر توضیح بدید که از کدوم قسمت باید برم( از Choose Item اضافه کنید (com) و بعد در قسمت com ،در refrence اینو اضافه کنید) با تشکر

----------


## isa.gartal

من یه پیشنهاد دارم واسه کم حجم کردن دیتا بیس
میتونبن اونو تبدیل به اس کیو ال اسکریپت کنبد
با برنامه ی 
*Database Publishing Wizard*  :کف کرده!:

----------


## hamedshop

با سلام به همگی و تشکر از دوستمون که این پروژه رو شیر کرده
برای حل مشکل اضافه کردن رفرنس wiascr.dll این فیلو مثلا در درایو d:\wiascr.dll کپی کنید
سپس از منوی run در استارت دستور
regsvr32.exe d:\wiascr.dll 
رو اجرا کنید تا این فایل dll رجیستر بشه
حالا فایل d:\wiascr.dll رو در VS خودتون Add Refrence کنید
مشکل حل میشه و دیگه error نمیده
با تشکر
hamed.signg@gmail.com

----------


## 122333

با سلام
برنامه ی کتابخانه رو اجرا کردم ولی بخش جستجوی اعضاش مشکل داشت.
اگه میشه تصحیحش کنید و کدش رو بذارید.
ممنون از زحماتتون

----------


## MLD_MLA

شما اسکریپت دیتا بیس رو تو ۱ txt document بنویس up کن عزیز

----------


## milad222

ممنون از آپلود فایل هاتون، ولی لااقل بی رمز می ذاشتین.

----------


## aisana

اگه 1 بار دیگه پروژ رو1 جا  همراه با دیتا بیس بذاری ممنون می شم  پیچیده شد قضیه نمی دونم کدو مو دانلود کنم

----------


## mjzsoft25

ببخشید نمیشه این دیتابیس رو آپلود کنید؟ :ناراحت:

----------


## omidh2007

اگه کسی که تاپیک رو باز کرده ، دوباره شروع کنه ادامه ی کار روی این پروژه رو عالی میشه.
دوباره توی یه پست ، فایل و دیتابیس رو توی 1 دونه فایل آپلود کنه و مشکلات مربوط به Refrence ها رو هم توضیح بده .
چون این پروژه که به صورت openSource هستش ، میتونه به خیلیا از تازه کار تا پیشرفته کمک کنه .

----------


## MAHBOOB JUNI

> این هم ادامه ی فایلها
> پسورد


 دوست عزیز پسوردت چیه؟هرچی زدم ارور داد!درضمن اگه بتونی تو یک پروژه کمک فوری بم برسونی....

----------


## ali reza mansoori 2

دانلود آخرین ورژن یکم مشکله و آدم سر درگم میشه
شما باید آخرین ویرایش ها و بانک رو داخل همون پست اول آپ میکردید و نسخه های قدیمی رو حذف می کردید

----------


## emad_ban

با سلام 
این ارور برای چیه ؟

The type 'Microsoft.SqlServer.Management.Sdk.Sfc.IAlienRoot  ' is defined in an assembly that is not referenced. You must add a reference to assembly 'Microsoft.SqlServer.Management.Sdk.Sfc, Version=10.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=89845dcd8080cc91'.

----------


## MR_sia_mak

سلام دوستان :
چندنکته :
اولا خسته نباشید به تمامی خوانندگان و زحمتکشان مربوطه :
1-ای کاش مدیران این تاپیک فرمت آپلود سورس را هم مشخص میکردن در اکثر موارد مشابه اسکریپت دیتا بیس در کنار پروژه گذاشته میشود و چنانچه از طریق یک پسورد چیزی محافظت بشود آن پسورد در یک فایل  Readme توضیح داده میشود.
2- معمولا روند برپایی پروژه نیز در یک فایل readme  توضیح داده میشود و چنانچه مواردی نظیر افزودن ، بودن یا نبودن dll یا refrence خاص نیاز بود آن نیز گفته میشود .
3- در مورد اضافه نشدن دو ریفرنس microsoft.sql server.Smo و microsoft.sql server .connection info قابل ذکر است که چنانچه در کامپیوتری sql server 2008 نصب نگردیده باشد این دو dll نیز نصب نمیشود و ظا هرا در VS2010 وابستگی SMo به شکل indirect به dll های دیگر است در هر صورت برای رهایی از این موضوع sql server client side حداقل باید کامل نصب باشد به احتمال زیاد به دلیل عدم نصب کامل sql server 2008 و تغییر در SMO در ورژن 2010 مشکل پیدا نکردن آن در لیست add refrence پدید آمده که با توجه به موضوعات گفته شده قابل حل است

----------


## mjzsoft25

ببخشید من تازه برنامه شما را دانلود کردم و تا می خواهم اجراش کنم ارور میده
پست های قبلی رو هم خوندم ولی به جواب نرسیدم
Microsoft Windows Image Acquisition 1.01 Type Library در قسمت com وجود نداره
لطفا اگر میشه جواب بدید
 عکس های ضمیمه

----------


## aref najari

تو رو خدا یکی بگه این نرم افزار و چه جوری دانلود کنم .

----------


## collector2

سلام
خواهشا پسورد فایل زیپ پروژه v 1.3.16 رو بزارید. ممنون

----------


## collector2

> این هم ادامه ی فایلها
> پسورد


سلام
لطفا پسورد فایل رو قرار بدین. ممنون.

----------


## saeid87

پسورد:
AliReza@BarnameNevis.org

----------


## iman-salehi

پسورد این فابل های rar چیه؟

----------


## magic69

دوستانی که بعد اد کردن همه اسمبلی ها این اررور رو میگرفتن :
'Microsoft.SqlServer.Management.Sdk.Sfc, Version=10.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=89845dcd8080cc91'

این اسمبلی رو به رفرنس ها  اد کنن :

Microsoft.SqlServer.Management.Sdk.Sfc

البته من هنوز مشکل دارم.الان اررور میده که نیم اسپیس Backup رو نمیتونه پیدا کنه!

----------


## 313mdst

ببخشید مثل اینکه توی اکسترکت فایل ها دنبال پارت ششم میگرده!!!!

----------


## mojtabaaf

1.     

AliReza[Barnamenevis]

----------


## sadeghlinux

یکی از دوستان که دیتابیس رو داره لطف کنه از تک تک جدول ها (فیلد ها نوع و اسم جداول) عکس بگیره یا بنویسه ما خودمون بسازیم

و اینکه  تاپیک خیلی شلوغ شده و از نظم اولیه خارج شده(قابل توجه مدیران عزیز)

----------

